# Old Fashioned Recipe



## jaysun23 (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm posting my recipe for Old Fashioned's because I'm suprised at the number of people outside of Wisconsin that have never had one. I have yet to find a cigar that doesn't go with one of these variations. You can cheat and use Old Fashioned mix from the grocery store, but it is not nearly as good.

Start with an 8 -10 oz Old Fashioned glass (or rocks glass)

Add 1 sugar cube and soak it in angostura bitters (don't use too much, just enough to saturate the sugar cube).

a splash of whatever kind of soda you will be using for the drink (sweet -7-up) or (Sour - Grafs 50/50) 

Muddle until frothy (you can get by using a spoon if you dont have a muddler, just make sure the sugar cube is dissolved)

Add 2oz of either Whiskey (I prefer Jim Beam Black) or Brandy (Korbel)

fill glass with ice and top off with soda (sweet or sour)

Garnish with (depending on what you like and if it's a sweet or sour old fashioned): Mushrooms, fruit, brussel sprouts, olives, pearl onions, etc.

Enjoy!!!! (My drink of preference is a Whiskey Old Fashioned Sour W/ Pickled Mushrooms and a big old fat CAO Brazilia on the side):al


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

jaysun23 said:


> I'm posting my recipe for Old Fashioned's because I'm suprised at the number of people outside of Wisconsin that have never had one. I have yet to find a cigar that doesn't go with one of these variations. You can cheat and use Old Fashioned mix from the grocery store, but it is not nearly as good.
> 
> Start with an 8 -10 oz Old Fashioned glass (or rocks glass)
> 
> ...


I can't bring myself to put vegetables in my drinks unless its a bloodymary i will try it minus the veggies


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Hard to image that a brussels sprout would be a crowd pleasing garnish. I love to eat them. Is the brussels sprout cooked?


----------



## jaysun23 (Jun 27, 2007)

We use the Dill Brussel Sprouts that come in a jar, similar to pickles. I once found some that were soaked in tabasco sauce in a jar. They were awesome in bloody marys


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

My signature drink at my local lodge Elks 410 in is a brandy old fashioned press with two olives. (press being 1/2 7up 1/2 soda water). Definitley gets you in the spirit of wisconsin.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

When I used to bartend, we'd alwasy muddle an orange and cherry w/ the sugar and bitters...ice and booze on top...but we were mostly using brandy (up in the UP of Michigan, they're all brandy all the time)

Regardless...now I'm thirsty! :dr

jag


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

jagmqt said:


> When I used to bartend, we'd alwasy muddle an orange and cherry w/ the sugar and bitters...ice and booze on top...but we were mostly using brandy (up in the UP of Michigan, they're all brandy all the time)
> 
> Regardless...now I'm thirsty! :dr
> 
> jag


:tpd:

Always had an orange and a cherry in, never anything else. And always bourbon (or generic whiskey, lots of Canadian around here).


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

What is Grafs 50/50? I would be down with a sour one.


----------



## jaysun23 (Jun 27, 2007)

It's a local brand so it may not be available outside Wisconsin,Minnesota, Michigan, and Illinois. Sun Drop would be a good alternative


----------

